# من صلوات شهداء الكتيبة الطيبية قبل استشهادهم



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2012)

*من صلوات شهداء الكتيبة الطيبية قبل استشهادهم





كتبوا خِطاباً للإمبراطور مكسيميانوس، قالوا له فيه: ”أيها القيصر العظيم – إننا جنودك، ولكننا في ذات الوقت عينه عبيد الله، فنحن ندين لك بالخدمة العسكرية، أمَّا الله فندين له بولاء قلوبنا، ونحن نأخذ منك المُرتب اليومي، أمَّا الله فسننال منه الجزاء الأبدي،

أيها القيصر العظيم لا يُمكننا بحال من الأحوال أن نُطيع الأوامِر المُخالِفة لله، وما دامت أحكامك مُتفِقة مع أحكامه فنحن نُنفِذها، أمَّا متى تعارضت مع أحكامه فلن نقبلها، لأنه ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس، وولائنا لأوامره فوق كل الأوامِر مهما كان مصدرها،

ولسنا ثُوَّاراً لأنَّ لدينا الأسلحة وبها نستطيع أن نُدافِع عن أنفُسنا، لكننا نُفضِّل أن نموت أبرياء على أن نعيش مُلوثين، وإننا على أتم استعداد لأن نتحمَّل كل ما تصُبُّه علينا من عذابات، لأننا مسيحيون ونُعلِن مسيحيتنا جِهاراً“.

واصطفُّوا جميعاً في شجاعة وثبات، وحين كان الواحِد منهم يسمع اسمه كان يرمي أسلحته على الأرض ويُقدِّم ظهره للسياط وعُنُقه للسيف.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

لا تعنينا جلدات سوط ولا تعنينا جزة رقبه 
بل تفرحنا لأنها ستكون السبيل للقياه
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لا تعنينا جلدات سوط ولا تعنينا جزة رقبه
> بل تفرحنا لأنها ستكون السبيل للقياه
> ​



شكرا للمرور والتقييم
الرب يباركك


----------

